# Se hecho a perder mi pen drive



## lolopolo18 (Oct 22, 2006)

Miren al conectarlo me lo reconoce bien como dispositivo de almacenaje usb; la luz que antes parpadeaba ahora esta fija y el problema es que aparece como que no esta conectado y dice que tiene 0 Bites; creo que perdio el formato o algun problema de ese tipo. Sabe alguien como recuperarla??? Posible motivo de falla : retirarla sin modo seguro.


----------



## Leonardo Dávila (Oct 28, 2006)

Formateala con el USBFormat y ya está lista o con algún otro parecido


----------

